# pronunciation



## Wal

Can anyone confirm the correct pronunciation of Bianchi? 

I have heard some pronounce it as “bee – an – key” while others say “bee – arn – chee”. I use both depending on who I am talking to, but would prefer to know which pronunciation is correct.


----------



## tcruse11

The first is correct. Bee-an-key


----------



## jcolley

Having spent a year in Sardegna and purchased my S9 Matta Ti there, I would agree with tcruse11, but with the emphasis on the second syllable. In Italian, the "chee" sound is spelled "ci", not "chi". Arrivaderci, ciao, etc...

"Be-YON-kee"

Just my .02..


----------



## fabsroman

It is the former and not the latter. Both of my parents are from Italy, as are most of their friends, and they all speak Italian fluently. They have always referred to the Bianchis that me and my brothers had with the key at the end, NOT the chee. In fact, it is hurting me to try and pronounce it with the chee at the end. It reminds me of the time I heard a woman try to pronounce Venezia correctly. I told her to just call it Venice so she wouldn't look like an idiot while trying to sound sophisticated. At first, I didn't even know what she was talking about as she was trying to describe her vacation to this Italian city. I thought it was just some small quaint city that she visited until she said it had canals all over the place.

Imagine the grief I get with a first name of Fabrizio. At the last law firm I worked at, each of the 3 partners pronounced it differently, and each of them had it wrong. Their secretary's used the same pronounciation that the partners were using. It hurt my ears. After almost 3 years, they just couldn't get it right. The one non-equity partner and the other two associates there had it right though. Makes one wonder.


----------



## Cogito

OK I'll ask. How do you pronounce Fabrizio and Venezia?


----------



## fabsroman

Fabrizio = Fabreetzeeo

Venezia = Venehtzia

I'm not good with phonetic spelling, but that is the best I can come up with.


----------



## Cogito

Thanks, I got it!


----------



## California L33

I think jcolley is closest, but I'll add my 2 cents to his- I'm not a native speaker, but a lot of my family is. Try-

Be-ahn-key 

(The 'ahn' sounds like about a 50/50 mix of 'on' and 'an'- it's definitely an 'a' sound, but it's not as flat, not as nasal- definitely not the Hannibal Lecter 'Silence of the Lambs' 'Key-AN-tea'.) And most Italian words have the accent on the second to last syllable, but it's subtle. 

Of course, if you walk into a dealer with money in your hand they'll let you call it whatever you want


----------



## Bianchi67

Try this...

http://www.mappel.de/sound/bike_brands.mp3


----------



## fabsroman

And there you have it. Now nobody needs to wonder about the Italian pronunciation of these "Italian" manufacturers, or would that be Italian "manufacturers".


----------



## California L33

fabsroman said:


> And there you have it. Now nobody needs to wonder about the Italian pronunciation of these "Italian" manufacturers, or would that be Italian "manufacturers".


And now we know how the Germans pronounce Italian names  

(OK, it does sound like a native Italian speaker). I particularly like 'Record'- make sure you roll that 'r'.


----------

